# Midway USA TV segments



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

If you have the Outdoor channel you may have seen these segments done by Midway USA with Larry Potterfield comparing different concealed carry handguns and their ammuntion.

Each weapon is judged on three criteria and is awarded points for meeting those criteria. At the end of the segment the weapon is awarded a score for its Time to First Hit, Accuracy and Knockdown power.

Here is a link to a video clip for a Glock pistol but this will give you a very good idea what these segments are about:






Just wanted to know some other opinions because I certainly have mine.


----------

